# Broadcom 43224 abgn adapter not working

## Adwin

The ID is 14e4:4353

On wireless.kernel.org, it's unsupported (b43 driver, even in compat-wireless), which is why I emerged the broadcom-sta hybrid driver (5.60.48.36).

1: UDEV recognises the hardware type "KERNEL" as "eth*" instead of "wlan"

2: unable to set a lot of options like iwconfig ap mac_address_of_ap (invalid argument)

I even tried compiling the ubuntu source package, but it's the same.

----------

## Rexilion

Do you have CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT enabled?

----------

## Adwin

Yes of course.

Compilation and deps are not the issue here.

mac80211, cfg80211 lib80211_crypt*, is here. Firmware also is loaded (/lib64/firmware/b43/) 

The module loads; iwconfig lists the interface, with the standard output, but it's listed as eth*

(iwconfig eth1)

O_o

I've tried both the broadcom-sta emerge version and a manual compile, with the same results.

eth1      IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:44 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Managementmode:All packets received

          Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=0 dBm  Noise level=0 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

Module                  Size  Used by

wl                   1943458  0 

mac80211              174901  0 

cfg80211              141779  1 mac80211

ssb                    42121  0 

lib80211_crypt_tkip     7965  0

----------

## Rexilion

You tried the "iwconfig ap", that is fairly non-standard. Does associating with a non-secured network work? Do you see anything in dmesg?

----------

## Adwin

No. I just tried connecting to an unsecured net, with no success.

iwconfig eth1 essid somessid 

and

iwconfig eth1 commit "work", in the sense that no error is produced, but iwconfig eth1 doesn't reflect the changes.

I tried changing the freq too, to no avail.

Commands like iwconfig eth1 enc off or key off yield in 

Set FAILED on devide eth1: Invalid argument

Strange. It IS recognized as a wireless device, since it's listed in /proc/net/wireless

----------

## Rexilion

Can you post the output of:

```
dmesg | grep -i b43
```

please?

----------

## Adwin

b43 doesn't support bcm43224 yet.

Here's a tail of my dmesg though

Funny, since the adapter is a 43224

[79489.275836] wl 0000:12:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[79494.347502] wl 0000:12:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[79494.347515] wl 0000:12:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[79494.363767] eth1: Broadcom BCM4353 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36 

*-network DISABLED

                description: Wireless interface

                product: BCM43224 802.11a/b/g/n

                vendor: Broadcom Corporation

                physical id: 0

                bus info: pci@0000:12:00.0

                logical name: eth1

                version: 01

                serial: c4:17:fe:c3:97:36

                width: 64 bits

                clock: 33MHz

                capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

                configuration: broadcast=yes driver=wl0 driverversion=5.60.48.36 latency=0 multicast=yes wireless=IEEE 802.11abgn

                resources: irq:17 memory:fbd00000-fbd03fff

----------

## Rexilion

The fact that it's called eth1 is confusing at most it's not such a big deal. I've had my wireless known as eth as well for quite a while, worked wonderfully  :Mr. Green:  .

Okay, try this as your /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf (we try an open network that is broadcasting first):

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

network={

       ssid="your_ssid" # replace this with your SSID of course

       key_mgmt=NONE

}
```

Okay, now execute:

```
wpa_supplicant -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

You should see something like connection completed at the end of the output. If it does:

```
dhclient eth1
```

Wait a little, and you should be able to browse the net  :Smile:  .

If not, post the output of the wpa_supplicant command please.

----------

## Adwin

1: I don't need wpa_supplicant running since all I want is to connect to simple unsecured networks

I already tried with wpa_sup., but I always get ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Invalid argument

----------

## Rexilion

Ok, I see I see a ssb module in your lsmod, get rid of it  :Smile:  . Make sure it does not load in the first place.

----------

## Adwin

Yeah, I got rid of it earlier (it was used in conjunction with b43 for testing)

Thanks anyway.

;]

Managed to put adapter in ad-hoc mode for testing.

Frequency and channel cycling working.

note: Monitor mode no working.

Association successful with AP under ad-hoc (didn't test managed mode yet)

Unfortunately, still can't switch on/off: key/enc; will have to pass through wpa_supplicant

----------

## Rexilion

Did removing ssb did the trick? If not, what did it?

----------

## Adwin

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Did removing ssb did the trick? If not, what did it?

 

Well, I forgot to mention:

I had to bring up the interface EVERY time I changed the config with iwconfig, not only the first time.

That is, regardless if I've committed or not...

----------

